# The Purple Radio All Stars + DiY Soundsystem legends Digs & Whoosh.



## Supine (Nov 27, 2010)

The Purple Radio All Stars + DiY Soundsystem legends Digs & Whoosh. A Xmas party to remember.







December 11th. All money goes to ABC, so the more you drink - the more we raise!

ps Bring a hat


----------

